# Braid scissors are blunt



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

My Berkley braid scissors are now starting to leave a furry end on Fireline after cutting.

Has anyone successfully stoned the blades to return the edge, or are they a throw away item??


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Dodge
I would have thought that because of the minute serrations on the blades, that they would have to be a throwaway item. It would be nearly impossible to sharpen them. Maybe take them to a professional sharpening service and see what they suggest. They might be able to perform miracles.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Throw away. 
Best "disposable ones" (read cheap!) I have found, believe it or not are the ET branded ones at Big W. They last me quite a few months before I need to toss em, and at about $7 a pair, a bargain. Rapala's last a bit longer, but not enough to justify double the price, and being Yak fodder, its a toss up between going blunt and going for a swim to end their career!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Dodge, I use a small pair of stainless steel scissors like the type the hospital or doctors throw away after dressing a wound. They don't rust and stay sharp for ages and when they need sharpening you can give them a quick lick on the stone.

Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the opinions, and happy to throw away having got a couple of years use from them for only a few dollars



simond11 said:


> I would have thought that because of the minute serrations on the blades, that they would have to be a throwaway item.


Simon the serrations were the main reason I posed the question re sharpening, figuring the stone wouldn't work in the grooves


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah I'm also looking for a decent set of braid scissors.

Ive tried the plastic nail clipper type ones which break if trying to cut through a heavy leader knot, and my cheapo scissor style ones either rust out or fall apart.

Might try the ET and rapala ones as stated above.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I use owners. Simply the best.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

The short bladed blunt tipped Berkleys are my choice - they work a treat & rust out the centre pin before they're too blunt ;-) . I buy them in fives.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

have you tried using leather jackets, cleanest cut i've seen.

bastards stole my leader and some braid yesterday at cloey :twisted:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Throw away item, I get a new pair every couple of years.
When you do, you realise how blunt the old ones were getting.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

It would cost more than the scissors but I have a buffing wheel on a grinder and that along with cutting compound will sharpen serrated edges.


----------



## tobes (Jul 8, 2008)

mate x tools pliers or the good old pair of nail clippers cheap as doesnt even matter if you drop em over board now and again


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

have you tried cutting a piece of sandpaper? i know that sharpens normal scissors...


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

You used to be able to sharpen a pair of scissors on the neck of a stubby bottle (just under the screw cap) not sure if it works on braid scissors but its worth opening a stubby (or three) to see. ;-)


----------



## tobes (Jul 8, 2008)

arwetheryet love ya way of thinking ;-) any excuse is a good one


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

sbd said:


> The short bladed blunt tipped Berkleys are my choice - they work a treat.


Replaced the braid scissors today [the old ones were same as sbd mentioned] and at $5.35 and having had a good run with them I stayed with the same model from my local tackle shop....prices for many brands ranged from about $3.95 to about $9.

Again thanks to all who had an opinion


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

well i use the KISS way. i bought some toe nail clippers and they have always worked well for me .. sorry it is just a simple cheap idea that works.


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Rapala were shite IMO mine only lasted about 5 months. Only paid 6 bucks for em tho. I don't know how any one can use the nail clippers they only work for me by pressing down and then pulling which leaves a fury end and in my experience can weaken the knot.


----------

